# 1500 users...



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

What is the longest run you had? and when did you notice that you were losing power or speed on the machine.

I know it is rated for 175'. I ran 180 yesterday and did not notice any power loss.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

had to go over 200' once went out ok but sucks pulling all that and root clog back


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have ran 400' with my K-500 which has a 2hp motor, and ran 600' with just straight auger manhole to manhole with my Rothenberger


----------

